# I need advice home theater



## KillerI90 (Sep 29, 2021)

I have 2 12inch Pyle blue wave subwoofers and I just bought 2 4inch Skar 600watt tweaters that comes with a built in crossover and I bought some bass blockers do I need 2 hook up the crossover or just the bass blockers would appreciate.


----------

